# 2017 Lincoln continental



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.autoblog.com/2016/01/12/2017-lincoln-continental-detroit-official/#slide-3765463

Not bad. I can see myself driving this thing


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Looks good.. I just hope they're giving deals because $55k is a lot for a sedan to do livery with. Especially if the fuel economy isn't much better than an SUV


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a beautiful car and I old buy one in an instant if our pay was the same as it was 1 year ago. Pay is 70% less now and twice as many hours.

Car would be much better with suside doors like they first planned.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I was hoping it would have has suicide doors....way to screw that one up Lincoln. Also I heard it's a FWD platform. Wish these manufacturers would use less bean counter engineering from prototype to production


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

I JUST got back from my local Lincoln dealer. Sorry, this car was MEH at best. Yes it's pretty and has some nice features and the fit/finish was nice too but the drivetrain in the one I test-drove was very Fusion/Taurus-ish. Not refined at all. I wasn't in one of the turbos, the salesman said it was the non-turbo 3.7 base engine but except for more spirited acceleration, I doubt the smaller engines would have been any more refined (most likely they are LESS refined).

The biggest issue I see for use as a livery vehicle, besides the insane price, is the severe lack of headroom in the rear seat. This dealer ordered every single one with a sunroof and it's easy to see that is what takes the massive toll on the rear headroom. My being 5'10" should have made rear headroom a non-issue. Someone taller would be cocking their head sideways to ride in the back of this thing.

I looked at the only Navigator they had on hand and that wasn't very impressive either. This one had the split rear seats which I would not want under any circumstances because they're not very wide. At 235 pounds I should not have been spilling off the sides of the seat like the fat chick in the TV show "This Is Us." The legroom was equally unimpressive.

I'm sorry but Lincoln = FAIL. Lincoln needs to bring back the Towncar because the Continental doesn't hold a candle to it. The Navigator . . . well if they can fool people by putting lipstick on an Expedition, more power to them but they ain't gettin my money!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

not impress with town car since that's what taxicab uses nowadays.


----------

